# A Word On TBT To IGB Rates...



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 2, 2016)

The current rate seems to be 20 - 30 million IGB for 100TBT. In fact, I found one thread offering 50 million IGB feel that this is wayyyyy to high. How do you even go about earning that much, for a start? It seems crazy to me, and I would like something to be done about it.

I think that the rates should come down. To 15 million IGB for 100TBT at the very most, in my opinion. What are your opinions on the subject? Do you think that the rates should come down?

Thanks.
- Milky


----------



## Quill (Jan 2, 2016)

How would you suggest making the rates come down? It's an unregulated market, and tbt will sell for the highest price people are willing to pay for it. If sellers know that they can sell tbt for 50mil igb, there's no incentive for them to sell it for 15mil igb... Likewise, if someone has 50mil igb but wants to buy tbt, they'll offer however much they think they need to to get a quick sale. 

If you're looking to buy tbt for less igb, you can always make a thread asking for the rate you want and someone may accept it. But with the price of tbt unregulated there's not much anyone can do to stop other people from buying/selling at high prices if they choose to do so.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree that it's way too high, but like said above you can just make a thread with your own rates


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 2, 2016)

Quill said:


> How would you suggest making the rates come down? It's an unregulated market, and tbt will sell for the highest price people are willing to pay for it. If sellers know that they can sell tbt for 50mil igb, there's no incentive for them to sell it for 15mil igb... Likewise, if someone has 50mil igb but wants to buy tbt, they'll offer however much they think they need to to get a quick sale.
> 
> If you're looking to buy tbt for less igb, you can always make a thread asking for the rate you want and someone may accept it. But with the price of tbt unregulated there's not much anyone can do to stop other people from buying/selling at high prices if they choose to do so.



Hmm... You make a good point. It's more of a wish than anything else, but I'd love for someone to come up with a way to universally bring down rates. >.<


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Hmm... You make a good point. It's more of a wish than anything else, but I'd love for someone to come up with a way to universally bring down rates. >.<



True because the thread with your own rates sounds good people would go to the ones who are paying the 50m igb for the 100 tbt


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 2, 2016)

Concidering all these are hacked.... Uh


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Concidering all these are hacked.... Uh



hacked?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Concidering all these are hacked.... Uh



Yeap. But nobody cares, I have reported people who are obviously hacking AC stuff and nothing happens.

------------

As for the bells, one thing I think should be done is to make a rule that all the currency exchange should happen in the receiving town, that way at least the hackers would have to drop all those bags and that takes a lot of time, instead of just hacking them on the floor of their own town.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2016)

So many people hack (they must, come on) in game bells so theyre worth virtually nothing to them. You can't get TBT as easily. I know that it's why the rates are higher. People are going to try to get the most in game bells for their TBT.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

I guess I've never thought of that. I honestly don't even know how you could hack bells


----------



## lars708 (Jan 2, 2016)

I totally agree that the rates are getting ridiculously high. I remember the rates being 5 million for 100 tbt! That being said, i do not think that we can do anything about it, waiting is the only thing we can do...


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses!

I think we should start trying to unearth these hacked towns. Maybe it would bring the rates back down... Then again, it'd be a bit of a **** move in retrospect...


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jan 2, 2016)

ItsMilkypink said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> I think we should start trying to unearth these hacked towns. Maybe it would bring the rates back down... Then again, it'd be a bit of a **** move in retrospect...



Well, considering its against the rules in the first place and they're probably consciously screwing out people who don't have the device to hack or want to play legitimately, not really.


----------



## Macaron126 (Jan 2, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I totally agree that the rates are getting ridiculously high. I remember the rates being 5 million for 100 tbt! That being said, i do not think that we can do anything about it, waiting is the only thing we can do...



I remember when it was 600-800k/100 TBT...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2016)

Awesome I can finally get the money I need in game!!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> So many people hack (they must, come on) in game bells so theyre worth virtually nothing to them. You can't get TBT as easily. I know that it's why the rates are higher. People are going to try to get the most in game bells for their TBT.



Honestly, it's so obvious and the mods aren't doing much, if anything at all.
even though people have been reporting, they should just take down the "dont dupe or hack" rule if they're not gonna be enforcing it :/
Not saying it is entirlythe mods fault, of course. As Shimmer stated above, people want the most they can get and pay as little as possible. It could definitely be lower if the threads were shut down a bit faster(if at all) but we just kind of have to wait and see what happens seeing as the "damage is done" in a way. 
But i mean, as Oath was saying, if you need IGB right now is the perfect time to grab some before it goes down.
About a week ago  a few friends and I were having the same conversation. However, a close friend of mine brought up that she thinks tbt might lose popularity due to the inflation and how the market isn't regulated, which makes it EXTREMELY hard for new members to join in on the fun due to the fact that the welcome tbt was disabled seeing as members were abusing it  So it is possible that because of the inflation,  and the difficulty to earn tbt bells, the bell tree could possibly die down. But those are just our observations on things. What does anyone else think? Do you guys think it will have lasting/bad effects on tbt that could eventually lead to it dying down?


----------



## lucitine (Jan 3, 2016)

What! I didn't realize that IGBs were hackable...

Is there a way to tell if the bells you're getting is hacked?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

lucitine said:


> What! I didn't realize that IGBs were hackable...
> 
> Is there a way to tell if the bells you're getting is hacked?



Every item/wallpaper/bells/ect. Are hackable.

There is no way of  knowing whether or not they are.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I have seen a shortage of tbt/igb trade threads. There still are some but definitely not as many as back in 2014/2015. Perhaps that is because now NL has been out for a while so everyone has enough igb by now but there are definitely not as many threads. I also noticed that the rate stayed at 20mil per 100tbt for a good chunk of 2015. I assumed it was due to the lack of tbt/igb threads. I honestly didnt expect to see anymore of those threads but now some are popping up again.


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2016)

Macaron126 said:


> I remember when it was 600-800k/100 TBT...



I remember when it was 100k per 100 tbt lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 3, 2016)

My theory on inflation and possible future outcomes of it:

If you take into consideration that the people who join won't have much TBT anymore (since their starting bells won't exist), and that they're likely the only ones to want to buy IGB, the prices will possibly increase a bit, since they're gonna want more IGB for their little TBT.  The hackers or dupers who generate cheated IGB will probably take advantage of this, and generate tons of IGB to earn them tons of TBT, and use that TBT to skyrocket the collectible prices, since if someone is willing to pay a ****ton for a collectible, the price will inflate.  Look at popsicles and ice cream; they used to be almost valueless like candy, and now they're worth thousands.  Eventually the amount of new traffic on this site will decrease, because more and more players will already be on here (if that makes sense), so the inflation caused by new members _should_ stop, if it hasn't already.  After that, the prices will probably almost be nonexistant, and IGB for TBT won't be a thing anymore, because everyone will have tons of IGB (hacked, or purchased for TBT), and collectibles/art will become the center of the economy.  The spike in TBT for those who don't play anymore will mean those who buy collectibles will have more TBT to spend, and they'll buy out the collectibles in circulation, and make them even more expensive, since what else is there to spend the TBT on, when you have a finished town and all the art you want?  Collectibles will eventually be so valuable, no one can afford them anymore except for the minority of rich members, and the collectible trade will die out like the IGB-TBT trade.  By then, TBTF will have very little activity, since no one will play New Leaf much more, and the forums will die until the next AC game is released, which will restart the cycle of collectibles, TBT, and IGB.

Collectibles are indirectly related to the IGB-TBT trade, since I've noticed recently a lot of people who don't play anymore sell out their town and their IGB for TBT to spend on them, and they usually inflate the price of them because they're absolutely desperate for the pixels, since it's one of those "you have it, so I should be able to have it too!" things.
*
TL;DR: Market demand + Greed = Inflation
you gotta remove either the greedy people, or the desperate people if you wanna see any prices of anything decrease*


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Jan 3, 2016)

i mainly do most of my tbt related transactions with forum currency for the sake of convenience. i'll also admit it's a bit of pride work too. i get most of my tbt through art commissions, and if someone offered me igb for art i'd likely deny them after a good deal of wondering if they were joking or not.

before i got a lot of tbt from my art, i tried to use igb and i just couldnt deal with how long it took for things. i once tried to pay someone 11 mil igb a year or two ago and ended up taking a full hour to get all the bells and drop them on the ground. meanwhile, tbt only takes a second unless your internet speed is ungodly slow. i'm not a person who likes to take an hour to do something that could take a few seconds otherwise.

i do agree that the igb going rate should be lower, however.  but i'm personally more concerned with the going rate of tbt when it comes to art, which is why i generally try to stay out of forum currency politics unless it directly concerns me and how much i earn for doing commissions on here.
and yes, i know i should be more concerned with rlc instead of tbt, but i lack a paypal or a bank account so i really cant be concerned about rlc whatsoever since i have no source of earning it.


----------



## lynnxo (Jan 3, 2016)

we can't do anything about the rates. it's up to the seller / givers. if someone is willing to pay in the millions for TBT, that's THEIR business and no matter what, no one can change that.
i highly doubt mods would ever tell someone "hey, you can't sell your TBT for that high of IGB! you have to lower it or else!" just saying. 
i just recently traded TBT for IGN, and if the girl who i traded with hacked, that's all on her. plenty of people hack, for example in wild world they had Action Replay, which people would hack and arrange their towns, place 99k bags of bells and make money trees. i don't see the problem.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 3, 2016)

A ton of great points have been made in this thread! 

What I am left wondering is: Admin...what is your take/opinion on this? When it is CLEAR that people must be duping/hacking IGB, _*why*_ are you not warning these sellers or handing out infractions?! These threads are in groves, so it would be remiss to say you are unaware. Why is this being allowed??


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 3, 2016)

Thing is guys the currency on TBT >is< kinda hard to get. Even if you spam post you'll barely get any per day, hence someone with a few thousand is something to be revered.

But when it comes to IGB it's actually not too hard to get hold of a few mil, whether that be by Turnip prices (Given I bought 1m worth today, turned it into 6m because someone's Retail was offering turnips at 600BPT), exploits/glitches, hacks or just the basics (I mean, I can pay off a mortgage in AC in about half a day by doing the usual things). 

So the bottom line is IGB, unless you're talking right at the very LAUNCH of the game, are worth not a hell of a lot in terms of TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> What I am left wondering is: Admin...what is your take/opinion on this? When it is CLEAR that people must be duping/hacking IGB, _*why*_ are you not warning these sellers or handing out infractions?! These threads are in groves, so it would be remiss to say you are unaware. Why is this being allowed??



As I said above, it's not hard to get yourself a few mil if you play it right I could've easily turned by 40mil into 300mil today thanks to someone's turnip prices being 600BTP, It would've taken some serious time, but it's not something which'd take longer than 4/5 hrs of work. That's a legitimate source of money.

Now, your arguement is basically "INFRACT ANYONE SELLING LOTS OF BELLS" which, given the way I've just specified, wouldn't work, you CANT tell the hackers from the legitimate people, hell JasonBurrows on here on all his games has maximum bells on ALL of his characters, without a SINGLE hack, mod or exploit. The most he does is trading with people. So if he wanted to trade what are extremely hard earned bells for TBT your theory would stop him because you would flag him as a hacker/modder. 

Admin cannot actively determine if it's legitimate or not. It's basically impossible without an admin going to someone's house IRL, looking at their DS and checking for a hack/modification program. Which yeah, is completely infeasable. 

Hacked/Modded/Glitched/Exploited bells and items happens. Blaming the administration and stuff doesn't sort it out.


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> A ton of great points have been made in this thread!
> 
> What I am left wondering is: Admin...what is your take/opinion on this? When it is CLEAR that people must be duping/hacking IGB, _*why*_ are you not warning these sellers or handing out infractions?! These threads are in groves, so it would be remiss to say you are unaware. Why is this being allowed??



I can't speak for everyone on the staff, but I always read every thread in the HQ, even if I don't reply for a number of reasons. I'll probably regret jumping in here to such a combative post, but I suppose it's worth a reply in this case.

As the user above me (Aeri Tyaelaria) has articulated well already, it isn't nearly as cut and dry as you make it out to be. How do we definitely determine with confidence that someone is cheating? That's nearly impossible outside of someone blatantly stating it, which we already take care of in most cases. What do we do? Determine an arbitrary amount of bells that someone can earn legitimately and then automatically assume foul play if they sell more than that amount? That's not realistic at all, and I don't think anyone would want to trade on a forum that issued suspensions like that.

I won't say that it's 100% _impossible_ to do -- we have a few techniques we've used in the past that were somewhat effective, but the time and effort required to thoroughly investigate is hard to argue as worthwhile. That's precious time and effort we could instead be using to moderate arguments, plan forum events, close/move threads, respond to PMs, or the many other things that happen behind the scenes to keep TBT ticking.

At the end of the day, we all are here on our own accord on our own free time, so what happens and what is prioritized ultimately comes down to what we want to do or feel is most important. Nobody really wants to spend their time on tracking down hacked bells or feels it is very important to the forum as a whole, so it doesn't happen.

Honestly, there is no solution to this problem other than hoping for Nintendo to develop an Animal Crossing game without these exploits. We can't do anything about that. They've yet to pull that off, but we'll see if they can do it next time. New Leaf is a long lost cause though... even if someone isn't directly cheating bells themselves to sell, they've probably earned bells from someone else who has.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> As the user above me (Aeri Tyaelaria) has articulated well already, it isn't nearly as cut and dry as you make it out to be. How do we definitely determine with confidence that someone is cheating? That's nearly impossible outside of someone blatantly stating it, which we already take care of in most cases. What do we do? Determine an arbitrary amount of bells that someone can earn legitimately and then automatically assume foul play if they sell more than that amount? That's not realistic at all, and I don't think anyone would want to trade on a forum that issued suspensions like that.



Put in the TBT terms and conditions that a security camera will need to be installed in ur house so the staff can monitor ur activity. Simple.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 3, 2016)

get rid of tbt bells and make tbt a classless, communist society


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 3, 2016)

Justin, I appreciate your response. I see your (and Aeri's) point. Its got to be difficult sitting on that side of the "fence", choosing your battles. I do not mean to be hostile, however, it seems so blatantly obvious from this side. It seems like this is one of those situations that ebb and flow with time. 

I guess, speaking only for myself here, I get irriated/upset/hurt to recieve an infraction/warning over "not using the like button", all while there are users who are clearly abusing the system, harrassing other members, making rude comments, etc. I suppose you cannot be in all places at all time, however, "picking your battles" certainly applies here. 

I guess my "request for admin" to chime in, was mainly to find out if you guys notice or have an opinion/plan moving forward with regards to the value of forum bells. I agree, both 'for' and 'against' arguments about the bell hackers. (Sometimes, however, people tend to stop when they know they are being "watched", those that don't, will screw up and disclose their behaviors).


Sigh...you know, it just seems like the level of rudeness and braizen behavior has gone up a few notches in the past 6 months, which makes TBT less fun to be a part of than it was a year or two ago. (Even though I only joined a little over a year ago, my oldest has been on far longer...and as her mother, I monitored her internet activity) 

Thanks for humoring me with a response, please do not take it negatively, as it was not meant to be.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 3, 2016)

justice said:


> get rid of tbt bells and make tbt a classless, communist society



_*C O M M U N I S M*_


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> _*C O M M U N I S M*_



communism is good

- - - Post Merge - - -

why the **** do people value collectibles i remember i sold a collectible for something worth like 25 dollars lmao


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

justice said:


> communism is good
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why the **** do people value collectibles i remember i sold a collectible for something worth like 25 dollars lmao



What the actual ****, which collectible was it? 0.o


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2016)

marxist utopia 

but seriously it's THAT high now?
anyone remember the day when it was like 100,000 igb for 100 btb
last time i even checked it was like 15 mil for 100 btb tho 0:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 5, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Justin, I appreciate your response. I see your (and Aeri's) point. Its got to be difficult sitting on that side of the "fence", choosing your battles. I do not mean to be hostile, however, *it seems so blatantly obvious from this side*. It seems like this is one of those situations that ebb and flow with time.
> 
> I guess, speaking only for myself here, *I get irriated/upset/hurt to recieve an infraction/warning over "not using the like button", all while there are users who are clearly abusing the system*, harrassing other members, making rude comments, etc. I suppose you cannot be in all places at all time, however, "picking your battles" certainly applies here.
> 
> ...



Your arguement is cruxing on you making a determination on whether a member has, or has not, hacked/exploited bells. As we both pointed out without them telling us straight out it's impossible to tell. If you play well enough you can make literally the maxmimum amount of bells via legitimate means within a few weeks. Let me literally outline, again, one way.

As of about two days ago someone posted a thread stating their turnip prices were 600bells. Joan was in my town selling at 100bells per turnip (This can go to about 50bells per turnip). I bought myself 1million bells worth and within 10minutes of being in their town I made myself my 6million.

IF I had spent all my original money (40mil) on the turnips I would've made 240 million bells, in half a day. If I then went back and rebought I would've hit my max in about a day. Without a SINGLE exploit or hack. It's time consuming but possible.

This is just ONE way of making a ridiculous amount of bells in a day, without the need for hacking, exploiting or glitching. Your arguement says that, if I then decided to jump on the forums and sell (let's say) 500million I should be banned for hacking/exploits. When infact all I did was pretty much play the IG Market, which is what it is actually there for.

That's the main issue with your WHOLE arguement, you cannot, without physically going to the persons console and checking for hacks, tell for definite if it's all hacked/exploited bells. Many older members on this forum can max out their bells within a few months via legitimate methods. The game has now been out for a while and millions of bells now flow with every deal, so obviously the conversion rate for TBT > IGB is going to be crap, the same happened in the past with City Folk and Wild World, when the games have been out for about a year the conversion rate will drop.

Plus come on. As I also said, seeing someone with 10,000bells is a miracle beyond belief, someone with 2,500 is counted as being fairly rich. TBT bells are extremely hard to get hold of, even when your spam posting you will rarely make 50/60 a day. Where as I can make 2/3mil if I grind like heck all day on Animal Crossing. The conversion rate is just fair right now, if you really dislike it so bad don't trade in tbt?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 6, 2016)

I am not too fussed about TBT personally... I used to have 480,000 TBT Bells back on TBT 1.0.
I have a decent amount of TBT Bells right now saved up (15,400 Bells) and I intend to just keep it that way. 

By the way, just out of curiosity... What would 15,400 TBT Bells sell for in-game Bells? 

Not that I need in-game Bells as I have over 300,000,000... lol




			
				Aeri Tyaelaria said:
			
		

> TBT bells are extremely hard to get hold of, even when your spam posting you will rarely make 50/60 a day.


I have not done it for a few months now because I have made a promise to Tina, but I used to make about 10 TBT Bells every time I posted my amiibo collection list. xD

But yes, Aeri Tyaelaria, I do completely agree with you.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2016)

tbt bells are useless to me and so are acnl bells tbh

i only trade tbt bells for art + steam games

and i sole my pokeball lmao


----------



## lars708 (Jan 7, 2016)

Macaron126 said:


> I remember when it was 600-800k/100 TBT...



Ugh this is not a contest or something... Seriously...

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I have not done it for a few months now because I have made a promise to Tina, but I used to make about 10 TBT Bells every time I posted my amiibo collection list. xD



FML it's even worse!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 7, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> But yes, Aeri Tyaelaria, I do completely agree with you.



Doesn't everyone?


----------

